# Routing in Kontakt, pan & EQ pre-post Send FX - solutions



## KrisY (May 23, 2019)

Hello. Many have asked before and I have tried to get around it but the send fx cannot be stereo modelled as they go straight as-is to the outputs.

Is there any workaround for this? Like Midi CC control of aux bus returns etc, that can be done on the UI? 

The solution I can think of is something that makes a workaround mixer with both original sounds and FX being EQ:ed and Stereo-imaged is as follows:

_This approach is sending an early-on processed original sound signal on busses to the send FX "gainer", to control the volume of the non-reverb/ir-convoluted sound on the instrument SendFX instead of the actual bus. See if you buy this _

_(very not cpu-saving :/ and hard to pull off without issues)_

Groups -->> busses
busses inserts:
- insert 1: EQ for original signal - pre-send
- insert 2: Stereo Modeller for pan and imaging
- insert 3: Send Levels, only one for each bus, to one corresponding Instrument Send FX.
- insert 4-6: EQ / gain / pan / imaging plugin, preparation for IR reverb.
- insert 7: IR reverb or normal reverb/effect
- insert 8: Stereo Modeller for POST effect


*Note:* this will allow for only 8 separate sound summing groups as that´s the amount of SendFX available. You could of course put another Gainer plugin right before and after to compensate for this, and sum only microphone positions or alike on the SendFX end.

It would allow one to have some form of internal panning/imaging control though, not very efficient due to the multiple instances of effect you would have to have in some cases, as opposed to using the normal sendfx way. But still, more control. 

Is there another way?? Auxes etc?

Side question: is it possible to control the output of a bus/groups via ksp?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 23, 2019)

I'd just do that stuff outside of Kontakt, honestly.


----------



## KrisY (May 23, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I'd just do that stuff outside of Kontakt, honestly.



It´s a part of a library so the idea is for the mixer. If it was that easy... . Or do you mean outside of the instrument level, on aux/outputs?


----------



## KrisY (May 23, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> I'd just do that stuff outside of Kontakt, honestly.



I mean, I am doing it for an internal mixer in side an instrument that is supposed to include multiple positions and their own respective (and multiple) IR fx. For UI control.


----------



## Lindon (May 26, 2019)

KrisY said:


> I mean, I am doing it for an internal mixer in side an instrument that is supposed to include multiple positions and their own respective (and multiple) IR fx. For UI control.



yeah this:



KrisY said:


> Groups -->> busses
> busses inserts:
> - insert 1: EQ for original signal - pre-send
> - insert 2: Stereo Modeller for pan and imaging
> ...



.. is pretty much your only option. Always pleased to be shown another tho....


----------



## KrisY (May 26, 2019)

Lindon said:


> .. this is pretty much your only option. Always pleased to be shown another tho....



Okay, thanks for the comment on that and as far as kontakt internally is constructed that seems like it.

But there is *another way*, although a very long way, construction wise. I have decided to *create a set of IR samples with stereo-imaging included* and use load_ir_sample on UI control of the positions stereo imaging knob/slider. Most of the imaging is taken care of by the initial imaging of the originating sound, but a stereo IR with a mono source is still more or less the same stereo-width. So a set of those and some dependencies will do the trick. It would be prudent to add an option to this in Kontakt, and secure backwards compatibility through defaults. What mixing engineer/sound designer does not want to control imaging or pan of effects? None I´ve ever heard of.

The output though, is still a manual solo/mute situation as you cannot rout internal outputs past the bus system, which is logical  ... but still where my mixing starts, kind of.


----------

